# How to plant Hornwort ?



## fishshl

Can I plant Hornwort into gravel? Will its root rot? 
I don't want to float it, because I heard somebody said it is fragile and current will break it and it will block the impeller.
My tank is 20 G. Will my small filter current break it?

Is there any other good way to plant it?


----------



## Ownager2004

You should just be able to stick it into your substrate...


----------



## Damon

You can plant it into gravel (though its not the best substrate). What is your lighting? It doesn't need a lot of light but will grow faster with more.


----------



## Mr Aquarium

Don;t stick hornwort in the gravel like a rooted plant, chances are it will just kill what is barried.
Hornwort out of ponds "naterually wild" is capable of rooting itself, but not anything out of LFSs, and i have never had wild HW root in an aquarium,
it was hardier then LFS stuff but that's all.
just get some plant weights and loop it round it and drop it in, pinching it will also kill the area where it;s pinched.......


----------



## TheOldSalt

I've found that it grows like absolute crazy when allowed to float freely, and grows very slowly when planted. I have one tank with both, and the difference is painfully obvious. The planted stuff has never needed pruning, but the floating stuff has already produced literally POUNDS of trimmings.
I just push a section down into the substrate, where it severs itself by rotting, resulting in a new plant. The rooted plants spread by slow lateral division, but the floating ones just sprout out in seemingly every direction.

They really aren't all that brittle, by the way.


----------



## fishshl

Thanks guys. I will go to buy it this weekend.


----------



## girth vader

fishshl said:


> Thanks guys. I will go to buy it this weekend.


Hornwort is a pain. I just pulled it out of my tank. Grows way to fast. couldnt get it to root though, so it comes up easily if not weighted. But it was literally growing 6-12"/week in every direction and it will eventually overtake your tank if your not prudent with your pruning. I lost track as to where it was originally planted.wrapped itself around my vals, what a mess. there are so many other plants out there that look nice and are more easily managable


----------



## Sprite42

I don't plant my hornwort either. I just let it float. As for being delicate...it isn't! However, that being said, it will fall apart if you have a lot of suface agitation as when using an air stone. Hornwort sucks up CO2. If you are using air stone, you are losing all your CO2 in the exchange for oxygenation. It will fall apart and get stuck in the filter.

ALso, harder water makes for a stiffer, more bristly (is too a word!) plant. Whereas soft water makes it soft enough not to tear a bettas fins.


----------

